# 2015 sportsman or scrambler...



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

so finally getting my brute's diff rebuilt and selling that POS! sorry fella's but MINES a POS lol. i've decided on getting a polaris this time, PROBABLY going to be one of the 850xp's but can't quite decide on the sportsman or the scrambler. how's the stock clutching on these machines? going to be leaving the dealer with a set of 30" somethings, and for 2000$ more i can get the 1000cc.. someone please try to convince me to buy the 1000... i want it but no i dont NEED It. lmao!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

1000 all day. If you didn't buy it you would be saying from now on, man I wish I would have bought the 1000. LOL Really depends on what you want to do with it. Sportsman is gonna ride like a caddy but I have a friend with a Scrambler and that thing is scary fast !!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

that was my thinking after i bought my RZR 800S... "man i shoulda just got the 900..." lmao, yeah i think ill get the 1000. but the bike will have 30" tires/rad relocate/snorks etc so not really worried about going fast lol i think ill get myself a sportsman


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

If it's just another mud toy I'd go with the scrambler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yes its mainly a mud toy, but we do a ton of trails to get to the mud lol and i enjoy the ride the sportsman's have, my father has a sportsman and it rides like a dream, have yet to see a scrambler and how it does. all i know is i'll never come back to a kawi lol


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I love my 05 750 Brute, but rode a buddy's 2012 brute with EPS and did not like it - Way different feel to it. I think it was the power steering. On the same day, one of the other guys let me ride his Scrambler 1000. Man that scrambler is sweet, but he also had handlebar upgrades, Grim Reapor tires, fender extensions, etc.... I really liked that 1000 - it rode like a dream. If I had the money, that may be the next quad I would consider. Other guys have the Scrambler 850's and rave about them. If I were seriously looking for a Polaris, I would go on a Polaris forum and research.


----------



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

if I was in the market for a new Polaris quad , hands down , scrambler 1000!


----------

